# [flash] ca rame a mort

## nuts

Salut, depuis 2 - 3 jours, regarder une video sur youtube n'est plus du tout confortable. ca charge bien, le son impec, mais j'ai l'impression d'etre a 12fps. Je vois pas d'ou ca vient. Je surf sous chrome dans xfce.

edit: sous dailymotion ca ne rame pas.

```
www-plugins/adobe-flash

      Latest version available: 10.2.152.27_p201011173-r2

      Latest version installed: 10.2.152.27_p201011173-r2

      Size of files: 9,054 kB

      Homepage:      http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/

      Description:   Adobe Flash Player

      License:       AdobeFlash-10.1

```

```
uname -a

Linux kapoue 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 #4 SMP PREEMPT Sat Feb 12 16:57:58 CET 2011 x86_64 AMD Phenom(tm) II X2 555 Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

----------

## xaviermiller

OK, mais quelles mises à jour as-tu eues depuis 2-3 jours ?

----------

## nuts

bah a part chromium, rien de particulier. Il n y a que youtube qui rame. les video se DL bien, mais j'ai 10fps.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *nuts wrote:*   

> bah a part chromium, rien de particulier. Il n y a que youtube qui rame. les video se DL bien, mais j'ai 10fps.

 

Et avec Firefox, ça roule ? Personnellement, j'utilise l'extension FlashVideoReplacer qui permet de lire les vidéos de Youtube (et de quelques autres sites) directement dans le lecteur vidéo (sans Flash donc). Il faut, pour qu'elle fonctionne, supprimer (menu Édition/Préférences/Vie Privée/supprimer des cookies spécifiques) et bloquer les cookies qui viennent de Youtube. Merci à Trisquel GNU/Linux pour m'avoir fait découvrir cette extension (elle est dans le système par défaut).

----------

## nuts

j'utilise pas firefox

----------

## Magic Banana

 *nuts wrote:*   

> j'utilise pas firefox

 

Tu pourrais installer le binaire (www-client/firefox-bin est dans Portage) pour voir si le problème est à chercher du côté de Chromium ou du côté de Flash. D'ailleurs tu pourrais aussi essayer de voir ce que donne Gnash (www-plugins/gnash est aussi dans Portage).

----------

## nuts

j'ai installé pour voir firefox-bin et c'est fluide sous youtube. je dois avoir un probleme avec chromium.

edit en fait c'est plus compliquer que ca, avec chromium sur les pages perso youtube c'est fluide, tandis qu'une video lambda prise sur la page d accueil rame. sur firefox ca a tendance a afficher un fond rose

----------

## nuts

http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/5114/001km.png

Ici, ca rame sur chromium et psychedelique sur firefox

http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/2159/002bq.png

La, sur la page de "joueurdugrenier" les deux navigateurs marchent impeccable

----------

## Fenril

Salut nuts,

Un problème peut-être avec l'accélération hardware des vidéos, car il me semble que la dernière version de Flash utilise le GPU pour le décodage des vidéos non ? Tu utilises le pilote libre ou le propriétaire ?

----------

## nuts

libre, car le proprietaire est vraiment boiteux en dual screen (pas de transparence par exemple)

----------

## barul

Sous Firefox, ici toutes les vidéos en flash tournent très bien, même les 1080p. J'utilise le blob.

----------

